Ask HN: What is your favorite algorithm and why? - chirau
======
dvt
My favorite data structure is the splay tree[1] and one of my favorite
algorithms is the Boyer-Moore majority vote algorithm[2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splay_tree](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splay_tree)

[2]
[http://www.cs.rug.nl/~wim/pub/whh348.pdf](http://www.cs.rug.nl/~wim/pub/whh348.pdf)

------
22century
I like Euclidean Algorithm. Solves metric crapton of problems in elementary
number theory and basic abstract algebra.

------
aidaoftheheart
Djikstra shortest path. it's a beautiful design.

------
arberavdullahu
BFS and DFS. Simple and quite useful!

